# New Ankona SUV deck..



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Just wanted to let folks know I'm not out playing golf with Tiger;  just finished new deck for the SUV with molded non-skid and relief lines for a nice finished look.

Molded front & rear bulkhead with storage areas.  Open access or bulkhead hatches for dry storage.. as always, built to customer specs!

























We're just getting the SUV mod's out of the way before concentrating on our 1st & 2nd quarter new products introduction.

thanks!

M


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You've out done yourself again, clean and simple, my style of hull!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice work Mel!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I want one of those...well...can I have one of every model?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice, clean, design. One of my anglers has a Copperhead (Jerry from Atlanta) and I was very impressed looking it over.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looking very good Mel !!

When and where can we get a ride on a SUV with the new deck?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw these boats at the rally and really like them. Very solid feeling. 

I would not be surprised if I wind up in one of these in the future...

Keep up the good work. 

-T


----------



## joshrebel00 (Jan 12, 2010)

wow, how do you do that. That is alot of work


----------

